# HELP! Got job offer- need advice



## blfhw (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I've been trying for over a year and finally got offer of job as social worker for BC interior as state employee. From digging it looks like I could be waiting months for provincial nominee program for me and family to get over there? Afraid they will rescind offer. Suggestion of temp visa/work permit but confused as this would mean that I have to leave as this is what its for and this is perm. job. As over 37 with husband and young kids, need help... any ideas how I can speed this up and how? I would appreciate any help or advice.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

blfhw said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been trying for over a year and finally got offer of job as social worker for BC interior as state employee. From digging it looks like I could be waiting months for provincial nominee program for me and family to get over there? Afraid they will rescind offer. Suggestion of temp visa/work permit but confused as this would mean that I have to leave as this is what its for and this is perm. job. As over 37 with husband and young kids, need help... any ideas how I can speed this up and how? I would appreciate any help or advice.


If you come on a 2 year TWP you just have to apply for PR status once you're here. Many, perhaps most TWPers go this way. Get your application in now.
Oh, bye the way, in Canada it's Provinces not States.


----------



## blfhw (Mar 12, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> If you come on a 2 year TWP you just have to apply for PR status once you're here. Many, perhaps most TWPers go this way. Get your application in now.
> Oh, bye the way, in Canada it's Provinces not States.


Appreciate the info! Will remember that its provinces now too.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

If the employer can get you the LMO which you need for the TWP application. I'd recommend applying for provincial nomination before going for PR.Getting the provicial nomination will make it easier to get a TWP extension should the PR application not be processed in time.


----------



## blfhw (Mar 12, 2011)

JGK said:


> If the employer can get you the LMO which you need for the TWP application. I'd recommend applying for provincial nomination before going for PR.Getting the provicial nomination will make it easier to get a TWP extension should the PR application not be processed in time.



Thanks for the help appreciate it


----------



## blfhw (Mar 12, 2011)

I have another query that has just come up. 

I have an Irish driving licence but when I checked BC to exchange it we are not on the list of countries to exchange. Exchanging licence to n.ireland is one option but licensing authority looks for date of issue does this exclude my 20years driving on full licence? Does this also mean that I have to wait 2years on provisional!?? Concerned as driving will be part of personal and professional... any ideas on this?


----------

